# Are king devil, orange hawkweed, daisys, coreopsis good flowers for bees?



## srf_onezero (Jun 26, 2011)

I live in the Upper peninsula of Michigan and this is my first year of beekeeping. I was wondering what local wildflowers the bees will use. Here is a list (in season order) of wildflowers I have around my property. I know they like dandelions, clover.

From spring to late summer:
king devil, orange hawkweed, lance-leaf coreopsis, daisy (these are now in bloom here), common cinqfoil, goatsbeard (oyster plant), blueberry, strawberry, goldenrod, milkweed, fireweed, raspberries, blackberries, mullen, spotted knapweed, evening primrose, chicory, buttercup, birds-foot trefoil.

Which ones are good bee plants?

Thanks.


----------

